# Tecno/hardcore?



## Rollie pollie (Apr 7, 2010)

does anyone listen to tecno or runderground


----------



## Damien916 (Apr 11, 2010)

Me. I'm on a big VNV Nation kick right now. Another favorite is Wolfsheim-I'd call them "easy listening". Also got some Wumpscut and Velvet Acid Christ. I wish I had more, but I don't know what would trip my fancy and I'm not about to blow my cash on something I might not like. And no, I don't buy through iTunes. I wouldn't mind some Juno Reactor, but I'd like to finish off my VNV Nation collection first and I'd also like to see about Aphex Twin.


----------



## Rollie pollie (Apr 14, 2010)

thats cool man what about any trance or Dj Triplestar


----------



## weedlover714 (Apr 15, 2010)

I love trance. I produced trance. Now i produce and perform Electro music. check my band out if u wanna listen. its' called Speaker Junkies http://www.myspace.com/speakerjunkies


----------



## weedlover714 (Apr 15, 2010)

Damien916 said:


> Me. I'm on a big VNV Nation kick right now. Another favorite is Wolfsheim-I'd call them "easy listening". Also got some Wumpscut and Velvet Acid Christ. I wish I had more, but I don't know what would trip my fancy and I'm not about to blow my cash on something I might not like. And no, I don't buy through iTunes. I wouldn't mind some Juno Reactor, but I'd like to finish off my VNV Nation collection first and I'd also like to see about Aphex Twin.


Word. VNV is cool. I also like Apotygma Berserk.


----------



## kRoNiiK (Apr 19, 2010)

Big fan of hardcore - pretty much anything under Masters of Hardcore. When im in just tryin to mellow out Tiesto ALWAYS has my back.


----------



## Rollie pollie (Apr 29, 2010)

thats cool, what about trance generators, or dj caffeine


----------



## Rollie pollie (Apr 29, 2010)

weedlover714 said:


> I love trance. I produced trance. Now i produce and perform Electro music. check my band out if u wanna listen. its' called Speaker Junkies http://www.myspace.com/speakerjunkies


you guys are good bro


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Apr 30, 2010)

Does this count?


[youtube]pukyRPpR8jg[/youtube]

[youtube]BRS5JiL4Xug[/youtube]


----------



## brandon. (Apr 30, 2010)

I get down to some LTJ bukem, bad boy bill, oakenfold, and a few others.


----------



## Johan (May 3, 2010)

http://myspace.com/seandeejay

good trance and physadelic


----------



## NI420 (May 3, 2010)

if trance is your thing get onto iso hunt and search Trance Energy - Utrecht NL - 03-04-2010, and listen to the W&W mis, its fckn greatfile:///C:/Users/mochine/Documents/Downloads/Trance%20Energy%20-%20Utrecht%20NL%20-%2003-04-2010/


----------



## sunni (May 5, 2010)

i like the di.fm its an awesome site has a few commercials in it they just put that in i dont mind listening to two hours of music and 1 commercial not a big deal has all types of techno trance hardstyle you name it


----------



## cdrippper2 (May 18, 2010)

Rollie pollie said:


> thats cool, what about trance generators, or dj caffeine


 DJcaffeine...listened to him a while back. haven't heard anything "new new" from him for a while. Also, there are a bunch of other good "techno/dance/house" dj's from the Chicago area. Best and only techno/dance station in the Chicago area (north up to rockford, west past dekalb, and south to kankakee, or about 1/4? of the state of illinois) is "dance fm". You can listen online also, starting at 9 pm 
central time also. http://www.dancefactoryfm.com/ check it out
Also, anyone still use kahvi.org? i use to listen to a bunch of the "ambient" techno on their, but i fell off that bandwagon


----------



## Rollie pollie (May 19, 2010)

cdrippper2 said:


> DJcaffeine...listened to him a while back. haven't heard anything "new new" from him for a while. Also, there are a bunch of other good "techno/dance/house" dj's from the Chicago area. Best and only techno/dance station in the Chicago area (north up to rockford, west past dekalb, and south to kankakee, or about 1/4? of the state of illinois) is "dance fm". You can listen online also, starting at 9 pm
> central time also. http://www.dancefactoryfm.com/ check it out
> Also, anyone still use kahvi.org? i use to listen to a bunch of the "ambient" techno on their, but i fell off that bandwagon


thats crrrrrrrrrrrazy, so you live on the east coast?


----------



## cdrippper2 (May 20, 2010)

Naw... illinois somewhere within that "techno" stations broadcasting area lol. Meant Chicago as in Chicago,Illinois too btw


----------



## Rollie pollie (Jun 23, 2010)

cdrippper2 said:


> Naw... illinois somewhere within that "techno" stations broadcasting area lol. Meant Chicago as in Chicago,Illinois too btw


hahahahaha I barely caught that right now lol thats how slow I am


----------



## Nextron (Sep 15, 2010)

I find listening to TechnoBaseFM and Pulsradio (You can find them in winamps Shoutcast Radio) to be a good source of discovering new techno/trance.
Basically what I end up listening to most of the day.


----------



## justinbars (Sep 15, 2010)

wolfgang gartner

[video=youtube;8IwoUVupWVY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IwoUVupWVY[/video]


----------



## ford442 (Sep 16, 2010)

You all have respect for the man in the ice cream van right?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3W47NAhGME4


----------

